

Why building an API should be a top priority for your startup. - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/05/api/

======
corin_
A complete empty article which could be summed up by "make an API because it
will be useful for your users, p.s. if your service doesn't need an API then
don't make one".

------
MicahWedemeyer
The API is the new embodiment of the "If you build it, they will come" myth,
and this post buys into it big time.

~~~
tintin
And I once again fell for the myth that titles starting with 'why' and not
asking questions are interesting...

------
Maro
Except in all the cases where an API doesn't make sense for your startup or
isn't important at the beginning.

------
fosk
And then when you've finally built an API you can distribute it on
<http://mashape.com> to get some traction and five auto-generated client
libraries for free

